# How to use speakers to amplify the voice from a mic?



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi, all! I have something in my mind that I hope to do.
I have computer speakers and a microphone (I mean a headphone with mic). I want to speak through the microphone and I want the voice to be amplified through the speakers. How can I do that?


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Yes is it possible,
Double click the speaker on the task bar to get Volume Control. If you don't see microphone, go to options and properties. At the bottom, check Microphone. Now back to the mixer, you should be able to control your mic's volume. This is NOT the recording volume, but the volume coming to your speakers. To control the recording volume, do the same steps, but select Recording from the properties menu.


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi! Thanks a lot for replying. I've tried to do that, but unfortunately it hasn't worked.
You can check what I've modified in "volume control" using this captured photo:


----------



## AmeedX (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the people who watched my thread. PLEASE, tell me if my request can't be done in order to stop dreaming in that. Thanks again!


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

I believe but not sure, possibly if you hook it up to "Line in" plug you will beable to hear your voice.

Note: Make sure Line in isnt turned up too much by this I mean not past 2 bars, you dont want to high of a volume coming through the motherboard.


----------

